# The Stones.....>



## Arch (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for lookin :greenpbl:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 17, 2007)

This is the show I came to see. Purely excellent!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 17, 2007)

the first view is amazing...  almost surreal.  Well handled, in every way!

Pete


----------



## Mohain (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic show! Number 1 is just amazing! You don't post enough photos Archibald!


----------



## Kevyn (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, these are amazing, what setup did you have for these photos?


----------



## PNA (Jan 17, 2007)

The first words from my mouth....."ooooh,... nice"!!!

#1 is great! Including more of the landscape does it for me.

I bet your back aches from placing those rocks as you needed them.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2007)

awwwww... images from my second home : ) 

will be back there in two weeks 

nicely captured ( and somehow i guessed this was not about celebrity shots  )


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 17, 2007)

BTW, which tor is it?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: x3


----------



## Tantalus (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice moody series.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 17, 2007)

Where's Mick?

You captured well the gorgeous view. Nice colour saturation (if that's the right term). Great clouds too. 1 and 3 are my faves. I love how in the first one it looks like the sun is illuminating a portion of the rolling hill off in the distance.  Mohain is right...you've gotta post more pics.


----------



## myopia (Jan 17, 2007)

love the moodiness in the first few.


----------



## John E. (Jan 17, 2007)

Wonderful series, the rocks, clouds and nearly barren hills all work together so nicely


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 17, 2007)

awesome 'scapes arch, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter (Jan 17, 2007)

They are all awesome.  I love the colors.  What a great series. WOW!!!
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Luckyshamrock69 (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Arch (Jan 18, 2007)

Kevyn said:


> Wow, these are amazing, what setup did you have for these photos?



Just a polarizer... and the 18-55 D50 kit lens (i still cant afford the wideangle lens im after)



Alex_B said:


> BTW, which tor is it?



Im not sure Alex... i went up to the moors to find a particular tor i remember seeing last year.... but i could't remember exactly where it was, so we kept going and eventually stumbled upon this one. It was quite a large one, i know that.... maybe my farther will remembr what it was called... if so i'll update this thread.

Thanks guys for commenting... i had an idea in mind for the post processing, and number 1 was the most sucessful i think (although iv got a load more of these).... all i really need tho to finish these shots off is a female model in like  a white celtic looking gown.... id love to incorporate a person into these shots!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 18, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 18, 2007)

These are awesome man.  Way better then that other Stones.  At least these rock.


----------



## Arch (Jan 18, 2007)

Chiller said:


> These are awesome man.  Way better then that other Stones.  At least these rock.



lol thats a good one!

thanks guys


----------



## Arch (Jan 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> BTW, which tor is it?



ok i found it... its Combestone Tor..... its a great one to shoot if your ever out that way.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

lol, you really checked it 

I know most of dartmoort tors actually... the damn thing is only there are too many  , so i mix all the names and locations up by now :/


----------



## hovis (Jan 20, 2007)

Excellent doesnt even come close to how good these are...


----------



## photobug (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautifully moody shots, Nicely done!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Fantastic show! Number 1 is just amazing! You don't post enough photos *Archibald*!


 

"Archibald" :lmao: --- well, that is one cool name! 

But yes, I think what everyone thinks! The first is absolutely amazing! I would love to visit there one day (and I might, hm, I never thought I'd get to see you in your town, either, until only such a short time before I actually got there, so one never knows, eh?).


----------



## Arch (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks people  

yea mo loves the Archibald thing... although how he guessed my real name i'll never know   (j/k  my parents wern't THAT cruel).....

yea maybe one day you'll take a trip to the moors eh corinna


----------



## chris82 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow,No 2 and 4 are my favorites.How did you get the colours in no 2.Its amazing and that view in number 4...I can almost feel the cool contry wind.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 22, 2007)

chris82 said:


> How did you get the colours in no 2.



"Wrong" white balance I'd suppose  .. no offense, Arch 



> Its amazing and that view in number 4...I can almost feel the cool contry wind.



sumtimes it is rather hot on dartmoor ... and if theres no trees around, no shade to cool down 
 .. but you are right, often it is cold and wet


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice shots! #1 and #3 are my favorites.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 22, 2007)

Great exposure sky looks wonderfull! :mrgreen::thumbup:


----------



## scrutiny1 (Jan 22, 2007)

These are great.  I don't really like the tint on #2, but that is just my personal taste.


----------



## Arch (Jan 24, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Wow,No 2 and 4 are my favorites.How did you get the colours in no 2.





Alex_B said:


> "Wrong" white balance I'd suppose



yep pretty much... it went slightly purple from using a flat cookin ND grad (without the holder becuase i forgot it.... doh!).... i just enhanced it in PS a bit because i quite liked the tint....

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Lord.  Those are just amazing photographs.  Breathtaking!!!!  Nice work!


----------

